# I have bad eating habits.



## sadalmond (10 mo ago)

I didn't realize how much I eat until I looked at one day's worth of food from my gallery. I'm using an app called DietPeeps to help me build better-eating habits. Well, the coach did give me some tips which I hope will help me in this healthy eating journey.


----------



## Hard Aground (Oct 4, 2020)

Read THE HIPPOCRATES DIET by Ann Wigmore, that book will offer some good tips... the way I see it, one's health is determined by 90% of what we eat, which leaves 10% for junk food, pizza, etc. I'm probably more active than most my age, so I reckon couch potatoes should trim that margin to 5%, lol. Read up on raw foods and enzyme nutrition, that info will help you make better choices and cut down the bad eating habits. Doesn't mean you have to give up things you like which are NOT health food, you'll simply learn which foods make you feel better overall, and which are a total burden on your system. Moi, I like fresh fruit or fruit smoothies for breakfast most of the time, but I'll indulge in the occasional "cholesterol feast" now and then (and feel no guilt over it). Moderation is the key when it comes to those foods, as long as you don't eat 'em all the time you'll be alright. Plenty of fruit and vegetables in your diet will improve your health: I generally go with fruit in the morning and a decent side salad with dinner. Choosing the right dressing is also important, as some of those salad dressings are loaded with fat, calories, etc. Just my $.02 on the subject, good luck with your efforts, and "good on ya" for realizing that changes should be made. Your body will thank you later, lol... Cheers!!!


----------



## Allicie (6 mo ago)

It is also important not to forget about physical activity which will make the process of losing weight easier. I try to count my calories but sometimes it is hard not to eat more, for example, on a celebrations or on a vacation. So I got a treadmill for home which I can use whenever I want to burn extracalories, and I notice that it is really useful. When I want to spend more time outside, I prefer to ride a bike, it is an amazing activity which helps me to enjoy the view and keeps me fit


----------

